# Cách nấu món ngon cho bé 4 tuổi vừa đơn giản lại ngon



## thuypham (13/8/18)

Chế độ dinh dưỡng của bé 4 tuổi sẽ quyết định rất nhiều đến chiều cao và trí tuệ của bé sau này. Vì vậy mẹ cần nấu nhiều món ngon cho bé 4 tuổi giúp bé thông minh, khỏe mạnh.

Giai đoạn từ 3 đến 10 tuổi được xem là thời gian vàng quyết định 60% khả năng phát triển chiều cao sau này của bé. Giai đoạn này là giai đoạn chuẩn bị để cơ thể bé phát triển vượt trội ở tuổi dậy thì. Vì vậy mẹ cần đầu tư chăm sóc dinh dưỡng tốt nhất cho bé trong thời gian này.

Với các bé 4 tuổi, bố mẹ cần xây dựng chế độ dinh dưỡng hợp lí cân bằng giữa ở nhà và trên lớp. Bố mẹ không nên khoán hẳn việc chăm sóc dinh dưỡng cho nhà trường mà vẫn cần đầu tư các món ngon cho bé 4 tuổi bổ dưỡng khi ở nhà.

*1. Bé 4 tuổi ăn được gì?*
Bé 4 tuổi đã có thể ăn được nhiều loại thực phẩm khác nhau. Vì vậy mẹ có thể chế biến cho bé nhiều món ăn đa dạng, phong phú giúp kích thích vị giác của bé. Thông thường bé 4 tuổi sẽ ăn được các loại thực phẩm cơ bản sau đây:

- _Tinh bột:_ Các loại tinh bột như gạo, bánh mì, ngũ cốc chứa nhiều chất xơ giúp hệ tiêu hóa của bé hoạt động hiệu quả hơn. Đồng thời các loại vitamin, khoáng chất trong tinh bột cũng rất tốt cho sức khỏe của bé.

_


Món ngon cho bé 4 tuổi nên chứa tinh bột hỗ trợ hệ tiêu hóa của bé khỏe mạnh. (Ảnh minh họa)_​- _Rau củ, trái cây_: Rau xanh và trái cây là nguồn cung cấp chất xơ, cũng như vitamin, kali dồi dào cho bé. Đặc biệt các loại rau, củ quả còn chứa nhiều chất chống oxy hóa, giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng, giảm nguy cơ mắc bệnh ung thư và tim mạch.

- _Sữa và các sản phẩm từ sữa:_ Sữa, sữa chua, phô mai… cung cấp canxi giúp xương và răng bé chắc khỏe. Uống nhiều sữa sẽ giúp bé cao lớn hơn.

-_ Các loại thịt:_ Bé 4 tuổi rất hiếu động vì vậy cần nhiều năng lượng. Các loại thịt như thịt bò, thịt gà, thịt lợn… sẽ giúp cung cấp protein, sắt, kẽm… cần thiết cho cơ thể bé.

-_ Chất béo:_ Các chất béo tốt như dầu thực vật, mỡ cá rất tốt cho sự phát triển não bộ của bé. Mẹ không nên cho bé ăn kiêng chất béo trừ khi có chỉ định của bác sĩ hoặc bé bị béo phì, thừa cân.

*2. Những chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết cho bé 4 tuổi*
4 tuổi là cột mốc bé phát triển vượt bậc ngoài sức tưởng tượng của bố mẹ. Để đảm bảo cho bé phát triển toàn diện, bố mẹ cần cung cấp các chất dinh dưỡng cần thiết. Các món ngon cho bé 4 tuổi cần chứa chất dinh dưỡng:

-_ Arachidonic acid (ARA)_: ARA là một loại axit béo quan trọng cho sự phát triển não bộ của bé. Mẹ có thể bổ sung ARA cho bé thông qua các loại đậu, hạt, dầu thực vật, các loại thịt và trứng.

-_ Canxi: _Canxi giúp răng và xương bé chắc khỏe. Đồng thời nó cũng có tác dụng hỗ trợ hoạt động của hệ thần kinh và cơ bắp. Canxi có nhiều trong sữa, các sản phẩm từ sữa, các loại rau màu xanh đậm.

- _Carohydrate: _Carohdrate là nguồn cung cấp năng lượng giúp bé tăng trưởng mỗi ngày. Đồng thời đường glucose từ carbohydrate cung cấp năng lượng chính cho sự hoạt động của não bộ. Nếu được cung cấp carbohydrate đầy đủ bé sẽ tập trung, kiểm soát cảm xúc tốt hơn.

- _Folate: _Folate giúp hỗ trợ sự phát triển và tăng trưởng của các tế bào máu và sự hình thành các thành phần di truyền trong các tế bào. Folate có nhiều trong bánh mì và bột ngũ cốc từ ngũ cốc nguyên hạt, khoai tây, ngô, đậu leo, trái cây và rau.

- _Protein: _Protein giúp hình thành, duy trì và phục hồi các mô của cơ thể. Đồng thời nó cũng giúp sản sinh các hormone, enzyme và kháng thể, giúp điều tiết quá trình phát triển của cơ thể và cung cấp năng lượng.

- _Sắt_: Sắt là một chất rất quan trọng trong quá trình hình thành và hoạt động của các tế bào hồng cầu.

_- Kẽm_: Kẽm giúp tăng cường hệ miễn dịch, điều hòa sự hình thành máu, xương, mô và giúp lành vết thương.

-_ I-ốt: _iốt có tác dụng điều tiết sự tăng trưởng của tế bào, tổng hợp các hormone tuyến giáp. Thiếu iốt sẽ dẫn đến các vấn đề về hệ thần kinh.

- _Các loại vitamin:_ Vitamin A, B, D, E… là những dưỡng chất rất cần thiết trong quá trình hoạt động và tăng trưởng của bé 4 tuổi.

*3. Cách chế biến một số món ngon cho bé 4 tuổi*
Bé 4 tuổi bắt đầu biết lựa chọn và từ chối đồ ăn khi không thích. Vì vậy để giúp bé ăn ngon miệng, mẹ hãy tham khảo các công thức sau đây:

*Canh rau củ*

*

*
_Canh rau củ thanh mát. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Nguyên liệu: 100g thịt lợn nạc, 1 quả su su, 1 miếng bí đỏ, 1 củ cà rốt, một vài quả đậu que, hành, ngò

Cách làm:
- Mẹ rửa sạch thịt heo rồi băm nhuyễn ướp gia vị vừa ăn. Sau đó nặn thành viên tròn nhỏ.
- Su su, cà rốt, bí đỏ rửa sạch, gọt vỏ, thái miếng nhỏ.
- Đậu que rửa sạch, tước xơ, thái nhỏ.
- Hành, ngỏ rửa sạch cắt nhỏ.
- Cho nồi lên bếp, thêm một bát nước rồi đun sôi. Nước sôi cho viên thịt vào. Khoảng 10 phút, cho thêm các loại rau còn lại. Sau đó nêm gia vị cho vừa ăn. Khi rau và thịt chín, tắt bếp, rắc thêm hành ngò vào canh.

*Cá viên chiên*
Nguyên liệu: Thịt nạc cá, tỏi băm nhuyễn, hành lá thái nhỏ, hành tây thái hạt lựu, trứng gà, bột mì.

Cách làm:
- Mẹ rửa sạch cá sau đó đem xay nhuyễn. Cho thêm hành lá, hành tây, bột mì, trứng, gia vị vào trộn đều và vo thành từng viên nhỏ.
- Cho chảo lên bếp, cho dầu ăn để lửa to.
- Khi dầu nóng, cho từng viên cá vào chiên vàng.
- Sau đó cho cá ra đĩa thêm sốt cà chua ăn cùng.

*Trứng cút kho mộc nhĩ*
Nguyên liệu: 10 quả trứng cút, 6 cái mộc nhĩ, nửa củ hành tây, hành lá.

Cách làm:
- Mẹ luộc trứng cút, bóc vỏ.
- Mộc nhĩ ngâm nở rồi cắt bỏ chân, rửa sạch thái nhỏ.
- Hành tây thái nhỏ.
- Cho chảo lên bếp, cho dầu vào đun nóng. Cho trứng cút vào chiên sơ.
- Xào mộc nhĩ, hành tây chín rồi cho trứng cút vào đảo đều. Thêm gia vị vừa ăn. Thêm nước sôi rồi đun nhỏ lửa. Khi nước gần cạn thì tắt bếp.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

